# First LED Grow



## chazmaine420 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been looking into LED lights for a while but info and feedback was hard to come by. The potential for less heat, less electricity, and a smaller lamp with a low profile was just to tempting so I decided to go for it. The best lights i found were by "Advanced LED". I decided on the 300 watt (100 bulb x 3W) 11-band light which there website had listed for $795. I found it on Amazon for about $370 with shipping. It shipped from China and I had it 8 days later. It arrived this morning in perfect working order. Its good that its quite simple as it came with no paperwork at all. So here is the LED light.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 9, 2013)

This thing is BLINDING! In the minute i had it on to take a photo I felt like i had been staring at a strobe light. Sunglasses from now on. 

So I'm setting up in a 2 x 3 foot closet lined with mylar. I built a screen with 3 inch spacing for a ScroG grow. I'm putting in 3 plants. On the left is Great White Shark, back right is Carmelicious, and front right is Chernobyl. I had a great run with carmelicious recently so thats my control plant for this grow. So here are the girls. Its pretty weird to see them turn purple.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 9, 2013)

niceman can't wait to see how they do under that light


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 9, 2013)

:yay: Didn't know you could grow under a Lite Brite :rofl: 


yeah, man. Have been seeing some pretty decent product pushed out by them on a few forums. Haven't changed my mind just yet, tho....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2013)

Ill be watching close....So your plan is to run the LED entire grow?...I also have seen some great results..But only with the more expensive lights...and looks like you have one..:aok:...Ive also used that film..and found that it really works best if ya can have no wrinkles ....looks like ya have white walls...I would remove the film after it gets yuky...that stuff is tough to clean too...I now just use flat white paint...Best of luck on the grow

:48:


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 9, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ill be watching close....So your plan is to run the LED entire grow?...I also have seen some great results..But only with the more expensive lights...and looks like you have one..:aok:...Ive also used that film..and found that it really works best if ya can have no wrinkles ....looks like ya have white walls...I would remove the film after it gets yuky...that stuff is tough to clean too...I now just use flat white paint...Best of luck on the grow
> 
> :48:


By the entire grow I assume you mean flowering phase. These girls have been veggin under t5's for a while and i'm flipping to 12/12 now. I'm looking to expand my grow over the winter and am hoping these LED's will prove to work as well as an HPS. The idea of using far less power, not having to cool off my bulbs and also lowering my carbon footprint is very appealing.
I was considering taking out the mylar and painting it white (its kinda tan/off-white now) but the light showed up sooner than expected so I just went with it.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 9, 2013)

I have the 100 DS from advanced led I should have shopped at Amazon. I would like to see how your grow comes out I got some decent small buds with the 100 I would like to see what the 300 does


----------



## budz4me (Aug 16, 2013)

So whats up? Hows the LED grow going? Looking forward to an update!


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 16, 2013)

Great looking light. My question is this LED light combination set for Grow, Bloom, or combination. It really makes a big difference on how much red or blue based on plant stage. Usually one combination will not be sufficient for all stages of growth.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Orcaman said:
			
		

> Great looking light. My question is this LED light combination set for Grow, Bloom, or combination. It really makes a big difference on how much red or blue based on plant stage. Usually one combination will not be sufficient for all stages of growth.



Hey Orcaman, thanks for stopping by. The light has two switches, one for veg, one for bloom. I have both on as i assume this is appropriate for flowering. As I mentioned it came with zero instructions. Any advice would be welcome, especially from anyone who has grown with LED's.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 17, 2013)

So here are the girls at 7 days. I was thinking it was slow growing but when I compare to a week ago its clearly significant and I think comparable to an HPS. 

I've started wearing sunglasses to check on these. The color still takes getting used to and the light is intense, throws your vision off for a bit after watering. I begin to wonder if i could handle several of these in a room. 

For the record I'm using Heavy 16 for nutes. I've used them for a while and have been pleased with the results. Planning on a weekly update so enjoy the show.


----------



## the one (Aug 17, 2013)

thats a lot of money $800 dollars at their store.  how much space does it cover I just bought a90 w its suppost to veg 4 x 4 and flower a 2 x 2.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking good!!

90 watts for 4 sq feet in flower?  Nahhhh.....


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been meaning to get some of that film. 
Have seen alot about it. N well gotta try er. 
Sounds like you like er. 
LH.


----------



## the one (Aug 17, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Looking good!!
> 
> 90 watts for 4 sq feet in flower?  Nahhhh.....



we will have to see. I just bought one plus Im only looking to get 2 oz max every month.  I think is very possible. 

good luck with your 300 buddy!


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 18, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> thats a lot of money $800 dollars at their store.  how much space does it cover I just bought a90 w its suppost to veg 4 x 4 and flower a 2 x 2.



The 300w has 2.5 x 3' core coverage for flower. I've got it in a 2 x 3 closet. I'd be curious how that 90w does.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

That 90 won't compare. Nor will it do 4 sqft. 
All u need is 1 plant. 1x1 or 1.5x1 or 1.5x1.5 
Or even 1x2. 
Lst it or screen of green it. Them your best options. 
Or get another UFO 

One thing if be careful with u 2 is listening or following manufacture sqft n shet. 
Look at some of the  recommended sqft for hid lamps compared to how we use them I've seen stupid sizes. 
My led panel they claim 5x5 Area. Lol. No way in hell. It goes in a bit slightly bigger than itself. Which is like 1'2"x1'2" 
LH.


----------



## the one (Aug 18, 2013)

kool I'm sure you are right.  plus the 4x4 might be for other plants like lettuce that don't  required as much light as MJ.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> kool  the 4x4 might be for other plants like lettuce that don't  required as much light as MJ.




Correct.  
LH.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> thats a lot of money $800 dollars at their store.  how much space does it cover I just bought a90 w its suppost to veg 4 x 4 and flower a 2 x 2.


 
This is part of what really upsets me about LED retailers.  You KNOW that these lights are aimed at mj growers (there is no way these ads are aimed at people growing lettuce) and when they claim it will veg a 4 x 4 space, you are _supposed to_ believe that it will do it for cannabis and it simply won't.  It also will not flower a 2 x 2 space.  

They need to get honest about their products.  As it is, one really doesn't know what to believe because they have lied for so long about the space one will adequately cover.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 18, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is part of what really upsets me about LED retailers.  You KNOW that these lights are aimed at mj growers (there is no way these ads are aimed at people growing lettuce) and when they claim it will veg a 4 x 4 space, you are _supposed to_ believe that it will do it for cannabis and it simply won't.  I also will not flower a 2 x 2 space.
> 
> They need to get honest about their products.  As it is, one really doesn't know what to believe because they have lied for so long about the space one will adequately cover.



Hi Goddess,
I totally agree that its tough to get good info on LED's, which is one reason I decided to get a good one (at least i hope so ) and try this out. This 300 w Should equal a 400w HPS, so 2 x 3 should get full coverage.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

chazmaine420 said:
			
		

> Hi Goddess,
> I totally agree that its tough to get good info on LED's, which is one reason I decided to get a good one (at least i hope so ) and try this out. This 300 w Should equal a 400w HPS, so 2 x 3 should get full coverage.



I hope u get what your looking for. Full coverage is good but penetration is the other question. 
The sun has the penetration power as it does Lu and spectrum
Hid lamps have lumens/pen/some what of a "good" spectrum compared to sun. 
LEDs no real pen. But they can be made so the plants use "ALL" the light. 
Hmmmmm. So will they work 5-10" away or you needing 2" to be getting max out of light. 

LH.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing how you do with it.


----------



## the one (Aug 19, 2013)

I think your 300w led should do better then a 400w hps ... a friend of mine has a 340 that does better then his 400 hps. and since you got a good LED I think u should cover ur 3x2 real good.   about penetration I dont think it does more than one foot with 1 watt led's I here stronger led's will do better.  I guess we gotta wait and see your results good luck.


----------



## zem (Aug 19, 2013)

let's see some "LED evangelist" rituals in practice for once


----------



## the one (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Led 's Go


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 21, 2013)

I read in a book that a 300 watt led is equal to a 600 hps light I personaly don't know how true but it could be


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 21, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> I read in a book that a 300 watt led is equal to a 600 hps light I personaly don't know how true but it could be



I have a 55 x 55 tent with a 600w HPS that solidly covers 4'x 4'. So far I don't see that this 300w LED could replace that. I am noticing that the light fades pretty quickly as it moves out to the edges. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> I read in a book that a 300 watt led is equal to a 600 hps light I personaly don't know how true but it could be


 
What book?  It would be great if it was true, but it just isn't.


----------



## the one (Aug 21, 2013)

hey there is a guy here in maripassion.com thats made his own 300 w led.  he got 13.3 oz.  just about the same you would get a 600w.  just saying im sure there is a lot of factors


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here we are at 14 days into flower. Growth has been significant and no problems so far. Screen has been raised a couple inches to accomodate the stretch and i've been tucking things under the screen as they grow.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 23, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What book?  It would be great if it was true, but it just isn't.


 eds marijuana growers handbook he claims to have test grown mj for over 30 years at a university  its an interesting book he has lots on useful info


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 23, 2013)

chazmaine420 said:
			
		

> I have a 55 x 55 tent with a 600w HPS that solidly covers 4'x 4'. So far I don't see that this 300w LED could replace that. I am noticing that the light fades pretty quickly as it moves out to the edges. We'll see how it goes.



so the reason for you would be that the shape of the light does not allow the light to be spread as wide as needed not that the light is not strong enough. I felt that my led ligh works best around 12-16 inches from the top of the plant but I only had a 235 watts how close is yours


----------



## Kill a Watt (Aug 23, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is part of what really upsets me about LED retailers.  You KNOW that these lights are aimed at mj growers (there is no way these ads are aimed at people growing lettuce) and when they claim it will veg a 4 x 4 space, you are _supposed to_ believe that it will do it for cannabis and it simply won't.  It also will not flower a 2 x 2 space.
> 
> They need to get honest about their products.  As it is, one really doesn't know what to believe because they have lied for so long about the space one will adequately cover.



very true. i initially had a bigger foot print but noticed the overall light to the plants weren't that great. i reduced the amount and lowered it to maximize the grow. if you run optics on the leds, you can raise it higher for more foot print.


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

idk to me it looks like the LED are winning this war


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 23, 2013)

i also like what the leds are doing for me I just need more wattage but who does'nt want more wattts for there grows


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 24, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> i also like what the leds are doing for me I just need more wattage but who does'nt want more wattts for there grows



LOL---me.  I would like to have more space, but unless I get more space, I don't need more wattage.  In fact, I didn't see any difference when going from a 1000W in that room to 2 600W.  I am guessing that 7500 lumens per sq ft is about all my plants can utilize.  Now, though, the lower heat...to me is the real plus with LEDs.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 24, 2013)

I like the low heat i grow at night in dsthe summer with just a couple fans one inside to circulate the air one outside to blow cool air in from the open wimdow worked out good I managed to keep my temps 80 - 90 F not the best temp for growing but still worked out.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 30, 2013)

So here we are at 3 weeks. There still stretching a bit and flowers are forming. Screen has been raised a couple inches more so it doesn't appear that they've grown much but they have. I don't think there keeping up with an HPS to be honest but we'll see what they look like in another 3 weeks.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 30, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> idk to me it looks like the LED are winning this war


 
Well only you would know since there are no pictures of anything you have grown.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 30, 2013)

chaizmain420 have you considered running two grows one led one hps and see which one grows best they would need to be clones from the same plant or seeds same strain.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 31, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> chaizmain420 have you considered running two grows one led one hps and see which one grows best they would need to be clones from the same plant or seeds same strain.



I have a tent with a 600w HPS growing Carmelicious. The back right plant here is also that strain. Its hard to compare a 600 hps to this though.


----------



## Mainebud (Aug 31, 2013)

So I'm seriously considering LEDs. The problem for me is cost. I'm looking at 10k to refit my flower room. I may try one side with LEDs and keeptheother hids. The other issue is I'm planning on the heat from the lights to heat my room in winter. So for me it's all about quality and yield. They have to do a better job or it means nothing to me. I wish there was more legit info out there. Thanks for the tip on advanced LEDs as I was looking at those.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 7, 2013)

So its 4 weeks. The plants seem to have grown as tall as there going to get, which is a little disapointing as I would expect more height. It is budding up nicely though but I'll just have to wait and see what kind of yield I get.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

How close are you keeping the LEDs?


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 7, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> How close are you keeping the LEDs?



Its about 12-14 inches off the canopy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

From my understanding of the LED you should be 2 or 3 inches away. they lose their lamination power fast in distance from plants


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 7, 2013)

I was looking at leds and flos for when I start growing.  LoL. If I ever get to grow that is.  Good ole Ohio...  Your girls are looking great.


----------



## Mainebud (Sep 7, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> From my understanding of the LED you should be 2 or 3 inches away. they lose their lamination power fast in distance from plants



This is contrary to what I have read. Most of research I have done suggests the distance they are at now. In fact most say LEDs penetrate better than hids. But again this is just research with no information of my own from experience. I am making some changes to my grow areas that will allow for side by side comparisons. I will do a journal on my experiment. The challenge is getting legit unbiased info.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

What I have read by the makers and what some grower on other site are doing vastly differ


----------



## Mainebud (Sep 8, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> What I have read by the makers and what some grower on other site are doing vastly differ



That's the problem! Everything you read or see is different. Who knows the answers? Certainly not I!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 8, 2013)

well ill give some insight... i grew out a God Bud seed for my first grow under 2 145watt LED UFOs, 3watt LED chips, i wanna say 40-45 chips per UFO. anywho the penetration from that distance sucks... although your doing a scrog so that may make up for what i experienced. i let my GB get tall with no training of any kind, it was after all my first grow lol, anywho i did notice a difference in growth speed when it was a bit closer to the top of the plant, and once it was at like 5 weeks into flower i pitched my lights at like a 45* angle so get better coverage on some buds under the top kola, i ended up walking away with about 2oz dry product when all was said and done, not as good as my current HPS set up but hey for LED lights thats not too bad, but yes i would reccomend if its possible to get a 2nd light just like you have and lowering them to about 4-5 inches above the canapoy, and dont worry about the plants stretching and touching the lamp... the LEDs only put off like 2-5 degrees F. difference from 2 inches away from the lamp.. gotta love it... so just smash that sucker down closer, not all the way down but find that sweet spot where you can see super bright pink reflection from ALL of the canopy, the last pics you posted look like the lights a tad weak around the edges of your space, drop it a few inches till all is super bright. just my experience with LEDs, about 2-5 inches above canopy was my sweet spot till week 5 of flower, but all through veg and first 4 weeks of flower, then i pitched them as i said... thats my 2 cents on that matter hope it helps bump yer yield up a fuzz


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> That's the problem! Everything you read or see is different. Who knows the answers? Certainly not I!


 
IM?E it has been better to find threads by ppl growing with a light or system and see how good it is doing for them. Someone growing with a light will show the goods and bad of a light where as the company that made the light will tell you what they want so they can sell the light system.

Nice post Sunakard


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> This is contrary to what I have read. Most of research I have done suggests the distance they are at now. In fact most say LEDs penetrate better than hids. But again this is just research with no information of my own from experience. I am making some changes to my grow areas that will allow for side by side comparisons. I will do a journal on my experiment. The challenge is getting legit unbiased info.



Thanks to both of you for stopping by. I have to agree with Mainebud on this. Everything i have read suggests that putting LED's that close to the plants would burn them. Not with heat but with over saturation of light. I plucked a few leaves this morning and they are a perfect green. No burn or bleaching. Also if I lowered it to 3 inches the outside edges would get almost no light. 

As to buying a second one for that space, that would really defeat the whole point of this. If I have to have a $375 light for every 1.5 x 2 feet of area then its totally not worth it.


----------



## Mainebud (Sep 8, 2013)

Chaz I was on advanced led site and they brag about them being made in USA and shipping from Arkansas yet you said they came from china? I found the one you have on. Amazon at the same price you said but am confused as to the china part. I'm waiting for a call from company to explain this and recommend how many of what size I would need to do my room.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Chaz I was on advanced led site and they brag about them being made in USA and shipping from Arkansas yet you said they came from china? I found the one you have on. Amazon at the same price you said but am confused as to the china part. I'm waiting for a call from company to explain this and recommend how many of what size I would need to do my room.



Hey Bud,
I know exactly what you mean. The Advanced LED site charges more than twice as much for what appears to be the same light. I know mine shipped from China, Arrived in good time, and is working fine so far. Perhaps they stock up in Arkansas or maybe it really is made here but it sure looks the same to me. As far as being made in china, my TV was made there, my laptop, and who only knows what else I own. Then again they've made poisoned dog food and hazardous toys so who can tell. 

Anyway I'm guessing you would need at least 3 of these 300w lights to cover what one of your lights does now. Another possibility could be to alternate HPS and LED lights to increase light spectrum.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Well its 5 weeks today so hopefully more than halfway there. The buds are filling in nicely and smell sweet & sticky. at this point theres no doubt I'll get some nice bud off this but think the yeild could be better. Getting a bit of brown spots on the leaves in the center which I think is burn from the light so i moved it up a bit. So heres more pics.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 13, 2013)

Great shots chaz, nice steady eye with focus.

Me, I'm skaky w/ a camera...


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well its 42 days. The buds are firming up nice but not real big. The other thing I notice is some yellowing of leaves. I dont know if this is caused by the light or is theres a nute problem. I'm feeding the same way I feed my HPS grow which has no problems. Anyone have a guess on this?

I just harvested my 600watt HPS tent and got 94 ounces wet. A significant boost from my first grow which I attribute to a P/K booster and an "EXHALE" co2 bag I put in there. I dont have a co2 meter so I cant say for sure but I do think it was worth the $30 i paid for it. Buds are bigger and denser than last time. Anyway heres some pics from both.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Heres pics from the 600w HPS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2013)

The one pic in the Middle dont look like the rest.


----------



## Mainebud (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice work bro! I'm getting ready to cut some carmalicious clones tonight. You should see the mom!


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Nice work bro! I'm getting ready to cut some carmalicious clones tonight. You should see the mom!



Awesome! She still in veg mode? You make any decisions on LED's or you sticking with the HPS?


----------



## lindseyj (Sep 23, 2013)

LED grow lights are cost effective for growing marijuana in almost every way. In contrast with HPS lights, LED lights do not require the installation of expensive ducting or a ventilation system to control the heat. These lights use less electricity than regular grow lights.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 23, 2013)

lindseyj said:
			
		

> LED grow lights are cost effective for growing marijuana in almost every way.
> In contrast with HPS lights, LED lights do not require the installation of expensive ducting or a ventilation system to control the heat.



You need a ventilation system no matter what you use.

And for cost, Its cost vs yield. With the finished product at such a premium it doesn't take but a few ounces more to actually cost less.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 28, 2013)

So I'm at 50 days. Buds are filling out nicely. Not huge but nice. Still some yellow/browning leaves that I really don,t know what the problem is. Also the tops of the tallest buds seem to have bleached out and turned white. To much light? any way heres some pics.


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 28, 2013)

hey chaz just read your thread thats a nice grow you have there. so far your leds are on par from what ive been reading over on icmag . and yes its seams that good leds have been know to bleach leaves when they are put to close to the plants.just do a seach and you wil see that others are having the same prob


----------



## ishnish (Sep 28, 2013)

:icon_smile:   I like it.  might have to add one of those to my 400watt shower.


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 28, 2013)

hey ishnish your om the right track more and more people are starting to use leds these days out of the 10 are so people i know that grow in my city 5 have now moved to high watt 3w chip leds. from what i have seen with my own eyes is this. leds really dont have the penetration that hps has just yet . 
so it should really work well to be put on the side of the walls just under the hps penetration . so that way you should have a increase of buds where there should be small popcorn bud. this is just me thinking.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice grow Bro,,, but I still dont see the Heavy Dense Buds you would get with HPS. So I dont see the cost effectiveness of LEDS. Leds put out pretty colors but Fluffy Buds. T5s grow denser Buds then what Ive seen so far grown with LEDS. But to each his own. Its better then buying Weed off the streets,,that I will say.


----------



## ishnish (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm 100% sure I'm going to add some LEDs to my HPS after a good 24 hours of thought..  I used to run two 400w lights in this area and between the heat and limited space, I'm yielding almost the same with one light.  also, it's curious to me how with HID's the light comes from mostly a single point while with LEDs it comes from an array of points..  I'm about 3 weeks from cropping so I'll add in the LEDs next grow and throw a journal up.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> hey chaz just read your thread thats a nice grow you have there. so far your leds are on par from what ive been reading over on icmag . and yes its seams that good leds have been know to bleach leaves when they are put to close to the plants.just do a seach and you wil see that others are having the same prob



Thanks for the info on the leaves. The light is about 14 inches off the canopy so I wouldn't think it would be a problem...but there it is.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 29, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nice grow Bro,,, but I still dont see the Heavy Dense Buds you would get with HPS. So I dont see the cost effectiveness of LEDS. Leds put out pretty colors but Fluffy Buds. T5s grow denser Buds then what Ive seen so far grown with LEDS. But to each his own. Its better then buying Weed off the streets,,that I will say.



I tend to be in agreement at this point. I cant say for sure how dense the buds are yet but I'm hoping for better than T5's. I've done that too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2013)

chazmaine420 said:
			
		

> I tend to be in agreement at this point. I cant say for sure how dense the buds are yet but I'm hoping for better than T5's. I've done that too.


 Cool,,yeah Ive grown with HO T5s and got some pretty decent buds, Nothing like I get with HPS though. The T5s was all I had at the time,,and as I said,,,,I would rather grow with anything I can get my hands on,,rather then buy Weed. Right now I have to Buy Weed cause I cant grow.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 5, 2013)

hey ishnish lots of the fam would love to see that grow. i know i would. i am running a 400 now and and was thinking of ordering some of thoses el cheap-o leds mybe 8 of those triband squares for 40-50 dollars each . put 2 on each wall of the tent mybe a foot and a half from the potline.should help boost some of that pop corn bud and it might help the bottom leaves from falling off because they're not getting light . the more leaves the better bud right


----------



## chazmaine420 (Oct 15, 2013)

The last couple weeks were pretty dull so I hadn't posted. But today was harvest day! 67 days in flower. The results were more impressive than I expected. I started with the Chernobyl located front right side. The buds on this were pretty stretched and spaced out for the most part. A bit dissapointing but I'm begining to think its just not a high yeilding strain.

Next was the Great White Shark on the left side. the plant stayed shorter than the other two and I wasn't expecting a great yield. I was wrong. Good solid buds and quite a few of them. A pleasant surprise!

Last in the back right was Carmelicious. I have been growing this under HPS for a while so this was the one that I could really make a comparison with. Nice fat buds that compared well to my recent HPS harvest. Not monster buds but very nice. 

So heres the wet wieght.

Chernobyl             211 g
Great White Shark  438 g
Carmelicious          335 g

Total weight          984 g

Over all a really nice harvest. Probably 200g or so dry. 

My last 600w HPS harvest was 9 carmelicious plants. The average per plant yield was 294g. The best was 414g the worst132g. This is all wet wieght. 

So heres a few pics.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Oct 15, 2013)

Bud


----------



## chazmaine420 (Oct 15, 2013)

Left-Chernobyl
middle-GWS
right- Carmelicious


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 15, 2013)

Those are some mouth watering buds.  Enjoy your harvest chaz.  Well done.


----------



## Kysupergrower (Oct 16, 2013)

Very impressive results.im hopeing I can achive some similar success.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, If anyone is growing with LED's I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 16, 2013)

beautiful buds man . good job. :cool2:


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice Chaz!  Congrats.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 19, 2013)

chazmaine420 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, If anyone is growing with LED's I'd like to hear about it.



I just ordered a California Light Works 200-watt Veg Master LED.  I'm gonna use it in my current Herijuana grow (in a 2.5 x 2 grow tent).  I'm still gonna use my 600-watt HPS for flowering though.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2013)

if you order thru amazon be sure to post in for marp to  put in the store


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 19, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> if you order thru amazon be sure to post in for marp to  put in the store



I ordered directly from California Light Works.  But I order a LOT of stuff from Amazon.  How do I make those purchases work for Marijuana Passion?


----------



## Mainebud (Oct 21, 2013)

Great job Chaz! Looks like the gws did well! I'm putting that Chernobyl clone in flower next week. I wanted to do 12 gws but had a couple rungs that didn't make the cut so I replaced them.

Ill post a pic of Chernobyl. It's on different device.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Great job Chaz! Looks like the gws did well! I'm putting that Chernobyl clone in flower next week. I wanted to do 12 gws but had a couple rungs that didn't make the cut so I replaced them.
> 
> Ill post a pic of Chernobyl. It's on different device.



You've got that Chernobyl ready to flower? thats amazing. Whats up with the carmelicious? That widow you gave me is half way into flower and looking great! Thanks again.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Oct 23, 2013)

After a week of drying I trimmed the sticks off so heres the dry weight of pure bud.

Chernobyl-          41 g
Great white shark-79 g
Carmelicious-       54 g

Total weight -     174 g

Just shy of        6 1/4 oz

I'm Pleased with the results and think it can be improved. I think its a great way to go for a personal closet grow. For any major grows I'd stick with HPS. And i would say that ScroG is definitly the best method for LED's. Anyway for the $370 I paid for it, 6 oz on my first run seems real good.


----------



## Mainebud (Oct 23, 2013)

This was two weeks ago chernobyl


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 25, 2013)

MaineBud,, ur babies r llokn awesome


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2014)

Very nice read Chazmaine...Thank you. Very nice.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 6, 2014)

chazmaine,
Congrats on your harvest, looks great. Was reading someplace on here and this was suggested. Just read the whole thing. I grow with 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s. On my 6th grow with them. Still trying to match my first grow with my LED`s. First grow was 2 bag seed girls. Yield was 6 ounces on one and 5 on the other, dried and cured. Did not know what I was doing then and now, after 4 more grows, can`t match the per plant yield. Could be that I now grow Sativa or Sativa heavy girls, that are low yielders, causing this. Any way, have not had to buy any for several years.


----------

